# VOTE: *** World's Best Skyline ***



## DarkFenX (Jan 8, 2005)

Hong Kong. Looks awesome at night and more modern looking towers.


----------



## Morn (May 23, 2005)

Shanghai and Hong Kong judging from these pictures have much nicer more modern skyscrapers than the american cities, aside from the classics like empire state and Chrysler and a few others, Chicago and new york are fulled with plane and generic buildings and boxes.
If you want to put on Toronto and Toyko, Sydney should easily be on the list.


----------



## Ellatur (Apr 7, 2004)

whoa NYC caught up a lot!


----------



## mumbojumbo (Dec 8, 2004)

NYC


----------



## Maroon Grown (Dec 22, 2004)

how new york and chicago can be classified as nice skylines i dont know. most the buildings are ugly brick boxes. i like seattles better than NYC and chicago coz its modern. hong kong is most definatly the worlds best skyline.

why isnt sydney on that list? or dubai?


----------



## ENDOPHINS (Dec 8, 2004)

Seattle.....? :wtf:


----------



## rachnyc (Nov 27, 2004)

i don't get it does modern mean better??
density and height wise,its definitely Hong Kong,but New York's always been my favorite.


----------



## I-275westcoastfl (Feb 15, 2005)

*/*

1.New York-first super city, big skyline, not just a bunch of modern glass buildings and actually has a history
2.Hong Kong-modern new york, nice buildings
3.Chicago-very dense skyline and not just a bunch of modern glass buildings and actually has a history
i think these 2 cities should be on there Tokyo, Singapore is better that Shanghai?
P.S. why is seattle on there?:wtf:


----------



## Peyre (Nov 22, 2003)

Hong Kong.


----------



## OettingerCroat (May 24, 2005)

seattle? :wtf: 

now i may sound weird, but why wasn't San Francisco even considered? (not being sarcastic) is it too small? too short? I'm convinced that San Francisco could take seattle's spot and get more votes.

those bridges, the thick fog, the islands, the hills. it shoulda been looked at.

btw my vote goes for Hong Kong


----------



## Imperfect Ending (Apr 7, 2003)

they may all look good and stuff But seattle looks most organized


----------



## ThaQuest (Apr 25, 2004)

no cities are in the same class as hong kong and new york when it comes to skyline. when it comes down to the finale, HK wins out due to its stunning mountainous backdrop and more modern, daring, and imaginative architecture than NYC. having been to NY i was quite impressed with all the old school architecture though, but it doesnt have the visual impact that HK does. nothing in NYC compares to to the view of HK from across the harbor at the TST cultural center promenade. oh yeah and the view from the peak. with all due respect to NYC, its HK all the way.


----------



## vincent (Sep 12, 2002)

HK obviously win!!


----------



## New York Yankee (Mar 18, 2005)

1. NYC
2. HK
3. ROTTERDAM (MANHATTAN AT THE MAAS)


----------

